
Ask HN: Why isn't rspec the default in Rails 5? - whatnotests
I&#x27;m personally of the opinion that rspec[0] is the greatest thing to happen to unit tests since the Test Anything Protocol.<p>I&#x27;d like to know: why doesn&#x27;t `rails new &lt;path&gt;` default to using `rspec-rails`[1]?<p>Why isn&#x27;t `factory_girl_rails`[2] already there?<p>How about `database_cleaner`[3], `rails-controller-testing`[4] and `shoulda-matchers`[5]?<p>[0] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;rspec.info&#x2F;
[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rspec&#x2F;rspec-rails
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;thoughtbot&#x2F;factory_girl_rails
[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;DatabaseCleaner&#x2F;database_cleaner
[4] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;rails&#x2F;rails-controller-testing 
[5] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;thoughtbot&#x2F;shoulda-matchers
======
justsorneguy
[http://www.rubyinside.com/dhh-offended-by-rspec-
debate-4610....](http://www.rubyinside.com/dhh-offended-by-rspec-
debate-4610.html)

